# Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung



## Star_KillA (21. November 2016)

*Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Hallo liebes Team.
Die Frage aus dem Titel habe ich mir schon immer gestellt und ist bei meiner aktuellen Suche wieder von Relevanz. Ich brauche für 2 Canton Standlautsprecher (Leistung ~100W pro Stück) einen günstigen Verstärker.  Nun treffe ich im Netz auf Verstärker und AV-Receiver und frage mich wo der Unterschied ist (technisch und vom nutzen) , da sie ja eigentlich ähnlich sind und der Receiver nur Heimkinofunktionen hat. 

Zur Kaufberatung: Ich besitze einen Yamaha Rx-V361, an dem die Boxen gut klingen. (dieser wird aber woanders benötigt) . Nun suche ich einen Verstärker für die Boxen, da kein Heimkino betrieben werden soll und dafür Verstärker ja besser sein sollen als die AV-Receiver. Jetzt suche ich bei Geräten ab ~1993 und lande bei EBay/Kleinanzeigen oft bei Preisen ab 40€ (bis 100€). Mein Yamaha hingegen ist von 2008 und geht für 70€ weg - woher kommen diese Preise , und was soll ich jetzt kaufen ? Meinen Yamaha nochmal, weil ich weiß was ich habe , oder gut gebrauchte Verstärker aus 1993-2000 für den selben Preis aber ~10 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel ?

(Die Verstärker die ich bis jetzt im Blick hatte waren grob: Yamaha Ax-596/592; Technics Su-Vk620mk2; sony ta-535r etc.)


----------



## max310kc (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Ein großer Unterschied und auch der Hauptgrund für die Preisunterschiede bei Gebrauchtgeräten sind die Eingänge. Ein AVR wird im gegensatz zu einem SV digital mit der Quelle verbunden. Dank vielen technischen Neuerungen in dem Bereich veralten diese Eingänge sehr schnell und Altgeräte werden für viele potentielle Käufer unbrauchbar. Daher verfallen die Preise für AVRs im Vergleich sehr schnell.

Zu den Eingängen gibt es dann auch noch zu bedenken, dass du bei den analogen Eingängen eines SV im Gegensatz zu den Digitalen eines AVR auch ein wenig Wert auf die Quelle legen musst. Ich sag nur mal Stichwort Soundkarte am PC.

Ansonsten werden die Produktionskosten bei AVRs und SVs unterschiedlich auf die Komponenten verteilt. Da ein AVR viel mehr können muss sind diese in Sachen Bauteilqualität, Schaltungsdesign und Verarbeitung tendenziell einem gleichpreisigen AVR unterlegen.

Daher empfiehlt man wenn nicht mehr benötigt wird oft lieber SVs. Was die realen Klangunterschiede zwischen AVRs und SVs angeht gehen die Meinungen aber stark auseinander. Teilweise werden da echte Glaubenskriege draus.

Wenn du eine halbwegs vernünftige analoge Quelle hast nimm einen SV.  Wenn du keine ordentlich Quelle hast, eventuell die bei AVRs inkludierten Klangverbieger verwenden willst (Einmesssysteme haben manchmal Vorteile...) und auf die neusten technischen Features verzichten kannst, nimm einen gebrauchten AVR.

Ich selbst verwende für mein Stereosetup lieber meinen SV, da ich im Vergleich der Meinung war dieser schneidet klanglich deutlich besser ab. (Im übrigen hatte ich auch mal nen RXV-3er rumstehen und fand den klanglich im Vergleich zum Stereoamp als auch zum größeren RXV-6er AVR echt beschieden.


----------



## Tilfred (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Unterschiede sind grob, daß der AV Reciever auch 5.1 Signale verarbeiten kann,
das heißt eingehenden Surroundsound über 6 oder mehr Lautsprecher ausgeben.
Neuere Reciever können auch mehr Anschlüße haben für zum Beispiel Blueray oder 
Ähnliches.

Stereoverstärker können nur Stereo. Das würde für Deine Boxen reichen. 

Theoretisch kannst Du beides nehmen. Gebraucht dann etwa ein Schnäppchen
bei eBay oder so etwas Neues:

Elegiant Super Mini Amplifier schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Der größte Unterschied ist die Ausstattung. D.h. ein AVR hat eben nicht bloß 2 Kanäle, sondern deren eben 5-7. Dazu einen DAC, einen DSP, diverse zusätzliche Schnittstellen und Ein- und Ausgänge. Nicht zu vergessen einen ganzen Stall von Tonformaten für die Lizenzgebühren anfallen. Das alles schlägt sich auf den Preis durch und sorgt dafür, dass ein AVR in Stereo rein klanglich mit einem preisgleichen (und sogar billigeren) Stereoverstärker nicht mithalten kann. Oft kommt dazu noch eine bessere Verarbeitung bei Stereoverstärkern (vor allem in den höheren Preisklassen).

Ein weiterer Nachteil bei AVRs ist, dass sie furchtbar schnell veralten. Mit einem 20 Jahre alten Stereoverstärker kannst du genau dasselbe machen wie mit einem Neuen. Quelle anschließen, Boxen dran und Musik hören. Ein 20 Jahre alter AVR kann zwar genauso Musik stereo abspielen, aber ihm fehlen praktisch alle Features, die ein Neuer hat - d.h. z.B. kein HDMI, diverse Tonformalte fehlen... Nicht zu vergessen, dass ein so alter DAC mit einem neuen meist nicht mithalten kann und evtl. keine (eh überschätzte) Hochbitformate wandeln kann 

Solange du nur Stereo hörts mag das keine Rolle spielen, aber warum sich das ganze Geraffel mitkaufen? Wenn du irgendwann doch mal auf Surround gehen willst, dann brauchst du eh ein neueres Gerät weil das alte dann kein z.B. 3D kann und kein 4k und keine Einmessung hat und was weiß ich noch alles nicht.

Deswegen würde ich in deinem Fall einen guten Gebrauchten Verstärker aus den 90ern oder so nehmen. Kein Einsteigergerät, sondern ruhig ein damaliges Mittel/Oberklasse Modell. Die sind solide verarbeitet und praktisch nicht kaputt zu bekommen. 50W aufwärts und gut ist!


----------



## Star_KillA (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Danke für eure ausführlichen Antworten. 
Wie finde ich denn heraus, was die Ober / Mittelklassegeräte von damals sind , wenn ich aus der Zeit keine Markterfahrung habe ?
Bis jetzt habe ich nur geguckt was es im Umkreis gibt und mir dadurch ein grobes Bild gemacht , aber mit richtigen Produktnamen kann man natürlich besser suchen / googlen. 
LG


----------



## wtfNow (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Vielleicht hier mal durchklicken:
HiFi Klassiker, HiFi Oldies, hifi classics, audio classics, HiFi-Klassiker, classique audio

Ich selbst schwöre ja auf die alten Sony Vollverstärker der "ES" Baureihe
Der "TA-F550ES" wäre vielleicht was für dich (wenn es von allem etwas mehr sein darf).


----------



## Star_KillA (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Danke, bin auch gerne offen für weitere Vorschläge. 
Was sagt ihr zu solchen kleinen Lösungen so wie sie Tilfred vorgeschlagen hat ? 
Hab davon eher nur schlechtes gehört - die Größe ist allerdings ansprechend.


----------



## soth (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Es gibt sehr, sehr gute kleine Lösungen zu nennen sind da z.B. die kleinen Endstufen mit Abletec-, Hypex- oder Icepower-Modulen. 
Solche kleinen Module gibt es auch noch von zig anderen Herstellern, wobei da einige stärker färben als andere. Das mag man oder auch nicht.


----------



## JackA (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Also bei mir arbeitet nen Facor Digi-Amp, alias mo gu S700 und der treibt meine Lautsprecher mehr als ausreichend an, auch klanglich.


----------



## Star_KillA (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Und mit diesen kleinen Dingern kann man echt vernünftige Standlautsprecher betreiben ?
Der Facor sieht bei Amazon aus wie ein bunter Chinabomber (nicht böse gemeint) 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Yamaha Ax-440 , RX/AX - 397 oder dem Sony Ta-F490 ?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Warum sollte man mit den kleinen Dingern keine Standboxen betreiben können?

SMSL oder MUSE machen z.B. sehr ordentliche. Daneben gibts von Sure z.T. sehr gute Platinen, die man mit ein wenig Bastelei in gute Verstärker verwandeln kann. Auch von anderen Herstellern Module gibts zum selber fertigbauen. 

Ich betreibe meine PC Beschallung z.B. an einer Endstufe von Quint Audio, die als Bausatz geliefert wird und auf den ICEpower Modulen von B&O basiert.

Wo hast du denn schlechtes über solche Dinger gehört? In den meisten Hifi und DIY Foren liest man sehr viel gutes und auch aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man damit toll Musik hören kann. Mit einem guten NT kann man da noch mehr rausholen und die Dinger tunen. Klar, es gibt bessere Geräte, aber eben nicht zu dem Preis. Es gibt sogar schlechtere Geräte für erheblich mehr Geld (das wären dann fast alle günstigen Markengeräte, Nonames sowieso)

Die Yamaha und Sony Dinger sind halt solide Verstärker, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gehört habe ich die noch nicht, aber ich wüßte jetzt nicht was gegen die spricht.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Dankesehr 
mein Nachbar hat sich einen geholt und der war nicht so gut. 
Da ich keine Ahnung vom zusammenbauen hab / das auch nicht möchte , kannst du mir denn ein fertiges gutes Gerät im Kleinformat nennen ? Das war ihr bis jetzt geschrieben habt klang ja immer so, als wenn man sich das Ding selber zusammenbauen muss. 
Lg


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Was für einen hat er sich denn geholt und was hat er damit betrieben?

Du kannst z.B. einen SMSL SA-50 holen. Der ist gut.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Den Namen habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf aber es war irgendein 40-50€ gerät aus dem Geizhals Preisvergleich.
danke - bei fragen bin ich wieder dran


----------



## Zappaesk (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Jetzt ernsthaft, glaubst du, dass man für 40-50€ ein ordentliches Hifi Gerät neu - ganz egal nach welcher Bauart - bekommt? Ich auch nicht! Je nachdem was das für ein Gerät ist und was er damit gemacht hat, kann es sogar einfach dazu noch völlig ungeeignet gewesen sein.
Wer sowas kauft ist selber schuld! Die Geizhals Suche ist keine geeignete Möglichkeit ein vernünftiges Gerät zu kaufen, da sollte man sich vorher ein paar Gedanken machen.

Bei nem SMSL SA50 oder öhnlichen Geräten bekommt man einen vernünftig gemachten, einfach, sehr ordentlich klingenden Verstärker.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Verständlich, aber der SMSL kostet auch nur 20€ mehr. Kennst du ein Gerät mit Bluetooth ? 
Der aus dem anderen Post weiter oben hatte laut Amazon Bluetooth - da der im Schrank stehen soll wäre das ganz interessant , weil ich mir dann das Bluetooth Modul sparen würde.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

20€ sind immerhin 50% mehr... Das ist ne Menge!

Ne, mit Bluetooth kenne ich nix, hat mich noch nie gejuckt.


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was unterscheidet (Stereo)Verstärker von AV-Receivern (die für das Heimkino) + Kaufberatung*

Ich würde mir auch nur noch einen SV kaufen. Allerdings halte ich Surround auch im Standardbetrieb für überbewertet, auch bei Filmen. Entweder man kann sich in einem Multimediaraum austoben oder bleibt bei Stereo.

Ich habe noch einen 20 Jahre alten AVR, der allerdings für Stereo eine eigene Endstufe besitzt und daher entsprechenden Stereosound liefern kann. Ein Nachfolger würde auf jeden Fall ein SV werden.


----------

